# Paint creek on 8/19/11



## Willfishanytime (Jun 23, 2011)

Well we went and fish paint creek this morning. Got there at 6am and fished until 1130am. We hit a really nice section of the creek the water was cool and nice. I was drifting flys and my old man was using panther martins. I was not getting any thing on the flys,but the old man was two casts in and hooked a 14 inch brown. So we moved up stream and he landed a two more and me still nothing. So I had to make the switch and went the spinner. Two cast later I hooked a bow that was about 10 inches,finally on the board. As we moved up stream we landed more fish bows and browns all sizes. We got to this one spot and my dad hooked a fish that started to pull drag from the reel,but that fish did not stay on. We moved 20 yards up stream and bam he hooked and landed a 20 inch brown,it was a awesome fish. That fish was the biggest one we got out of paint creek to this point. I have never got a 20 inch trout out paint creek before. Sure some 18 and 16 but never a 20 inch. I bring The old man out for his first trip the creek and he kick my butt all over the creek,like he was the guid or something. O well I am glad he hooked fish and had a good time too as I did too. Well fellas there u have it, there still good fishing on the creek but u have to find the right holes. We hooked and landed 15 trout today


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Good report, nice read also


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Successful day!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like you need to fish alone next time.:lol: Did you get any pics? My biggest in the Paint still stands at 19", congrats to your dad and the 20 incher. I'm planing on night fishing throwing mouse flies and maybe breaking the 20" barrier.


----------



## Willfishanytime (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya no pics,I left my iPhone in the truck this time. I thought we were only going to get 10 to 12 inch range 
Trout. Well I was wrong, I bring my phone almost all the time so that was my bad and not going to happen agin. As for get the big one they are in there, but u need to get away from the park and fish places that r not fished very often. Yesterday the fish were very aggressive that surprised me. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

